# 1965 Gto Tire/wheel Size



## DT65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Im In The Process Of A Resto On A 65 Gto And Was Wondering If Any One Out There Knows A Good Tire And Wheel Size.i Want To Go With 15" But Am Unsure Of The Width.the Car Will Be Stock Height.i Would Like To Go As Wide As I Can Front And Rear,or Would 15" Be Too Much In The Front.it Looks Like Space Is At A Minimum. Thanks ,dt65

Thanks for the replies everyone.One more note, I plan on using 70 series tires instead of 60 because I like the look of a full wheelwell and slightly taller stance.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Got a 68 and I have 215/60/15 tires on a 15x7 rally II with a lot of room to spare. I am sure you will be able to get a 275-295 on the rears with an 8-9" rim and probably up to a 275 in the front. Don't quote me but these are the specs I would try. Have you had any modds to the suspension or lowered the car? These may play a vital role in the tire and wheel fitment.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey DT, I also have a 65'. My radial wheel/tire combo for the rear is a 15" x 8.5" convo pro w/5" of backspacing and a set of 275/60R15 BFG drag radials (28" tall). This backspacing centers the tire just right. I currently use a 3.5" wheel in front, so that won't help you any, but I have used a 15x6 and 15x7 American torque thrust II's up front in the past. I will try and measure the backspacing for you when I get home. 
The best thing to do is either test fit a set of wheels and tires from a buddys car, or hook up with your local tire shop and see if they can reccomend a package. They may be able to mount some different combos to test for fit and appearance.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Also, many people are running 17's and 18's on our type of cars with the proper tire and offset with no trouble, it just depends on what look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Craig parker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Gto 1965 Help!*

Could someone please help and tell me if this is a real 65 GTO? ID# 23737 pon22239 Tr 2178. If someone knows please email [email protected] Thanks, Craig


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

You can get information on your specific car from Pontiac Historical Services
http://www.phs-online.com/

I am running 245-60r15 on my 66. They look nice and beefy and I have no problem with the fit.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Craig parker said:


> Could someone please help and tell me if this is a real 65 GTO? ID# 23737 pon22239 Tr 2178. If someone knows please email [email protected] Thanks, Craig


Craig,

ID 2=Pontiac, 37=Tempest/Lemans, 37=2 door hardtop

The "GTO" code of 42 was not used until 1966. The 65 GTO had a Build Sheet Option of 382. The Data Plate for the 65 also listed the GTO option in the Accessory Codes (5th Group) N = GTO option (1964-1965 only) You can find this info in the GTO Alley link.

Pon22239= The car was built in Pontiac, MI, the serial # is 22239
Tr 2178= Trim code 217 is blue, not sure about the 8.

The ACC(essory) code is below the TR 217-8

Here are more links in addition to PHS posted by AlaskaGTO that may help;

Year One
GTO Alley


----------

